# What's the creamiest, smoothest cigar you've had???



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well after 5 months on PUFF and all the corruption you guys have put me through, I believe I've finally figured out what I like in a cigar... right now.

The common thing with my favorites sofar, is that they are all creamy and smooth.

*What I would like to know is what is the creamiest, smoothest cigar you have had?*

So far the creamiest/smoothest one I have had is the Camacho Select Super Robusto or the Graycliff 1966 Double Espresso.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

camacho 10th anny (big fat one i think its 6X60 not sure though)


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Final Blend Toro.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

2001 SLR corona......



So damn yummy




Shawn


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

CARLOS TORANO RESERVA SELECTA tubo I believe it was. This was my third cigar ever when I first started smoking and they were on sale at my local B&M for $2.98 or something like that, normally were $9. I have not seen these since in the B&M but these were the smoothest sticks I have ever smoked and the creme in them was amazing. I can't even explain it, it was so good. It was like smoking coolwhip.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

Ashton Classic Churchill.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oddly enough, a Gran Habano SLS Torp.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

If you want a creamy smooth cigar with a nutty, coffee & cream flavor and a little kick, try a Monte White. Best with 6mo - 1 year rest. Toros are prime. :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I think i am smoking it right now an RYJ Hermoses #2 2004 El. Damn so good it ought to be illegal! Opps it is!:laugh:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Davidoff special r.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think i am smoking it right now an RYJ Hermoses #2 2004 El. Damn so good it ought to be illegal! Opps it is!:laugh:


I'll have to see if I can find some this December :wof:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

If tony keeps chiming in we may need to move this thread 

But thanks for the thread idea Craig, I like smooth, creamy cigars too so this list is nice.

+1 to you sir

EDIT: hmm. can't give you RG again yet. sorry, I owe ya


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

San Cristobal nc, toro with about 8 months of age on it.
Was the first one that I really got the cream profile from.
That was two years ago, so recently, I'd say an Oliva connecticut lonsdale with 10 months of age.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think i am smoking it right now an RYJ Hermoses #2 2004 El. Damn so good it ought to be illegal! Opps it is!:laugh:


Throw it in our faces, Tony LOL.

On the NC side, I will actually have to say 5 Vegas Miami (with 15+ months rest on it).

They tasted pretty bad when I first got them, but now I wish I had picked up more when I could have.

They are pretty darned good and flavorful and creamy.

Very, very rare that you find a mild-medium cigar that has a robust creamy flavor... this fits the bill nicely.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

piperdown said:


> San Cristobal nc, toro with about 8 months of age on it.
> Was the first one that I really got the cream profile from.
> That was two years ago, so recently, I'd say an Oliva connecticut lonsdale with 10 months of age.


Agreed on the San Cristobal except mine was a Robusto. Also the Davidoff Thousands and the Dunhill Aged.

I also find old Macanudos to be creamy with lots of age. The AF Chateau Series too are real creamy.

If you want mild flavours too, Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I think what you'll notice is that if you want a creamy profile you have to put some time in resting the sticks. So far I've really liked the Oliva Connies and Camacho Connies after a good bit of rest...


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Cuban Stock Reserve. It's the one with the light golden wrapper. So damn smooth, and creamy to the point where it actually has a taste of butter. So damn nice!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Agreed on the San Cristobal except mine was a Robusto. Also the Davidoff Thousands and the Dunhill Aged.
> *
> I also find old Macanudos to be creamy with lots of age.* The AF Chateau Series too are real creamy.
> 
> If you want mild flavours too, Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta.


+1. You might laugh but the creamiest, smoothest I've ever had was a Macanudo Cafe aged 8 years.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Avo LE 07 or 80th. Like smoking silk dipped in creamer.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

BMack said:


> +1. You might laugh but the creamiest, smoothest I've ever had was a Macanudo Cafe aged 8 years.


Despite the apparent general dislike for Macanudos in this forum, coming from a CC background, I think they are quite enjoyable actually. The 1968s are very tasty too with age and a Cafe Prince Phillip hits the spot when out golfing.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

JDN cabinetta


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

So far, I would say 5 Vegas Gold...

But now I have some new suggestions to try!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Robaina farmie for me. It's like putting a stick of butter in your mouth!


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

an ARA torpedo. He was a one guy show that delivered a few boxes to my local B&M that disappeared.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

Zino Platinum Chubby


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

Tabak Especial *****. Coffee infused sweetness. It just beat out Java Maduro for me in that regard.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Just having my first ever Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto and I have to say this is now the creamiest and smoothess stick in recent memory.

An amazing smoke at that too!


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I am pretty new at this so I don't have a ton of experience , but so far I have found the Gurkha Beauty to be the smoothest, creamiest stick I've had.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> I am pretty new at this so I don't have a ton of experience , but so far I have found the Gurkha Beauty to be the smoothest, creamiest stick I've had.


Any burn issues with that stick? I had a Gurkha Beast a little while that I would have enjoyed if I didn't have to correct the burn about every 3 minutes.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Rackir said:


> Any burn issues with that stick? I had a Gurkha Beast a little while that I would have enjoyed if I didn't have to correct the burn about every 3 minutes.


The Beauty burned pretty good all the way thru, I did have a Beast over the weekend and had to keep correcting the burn. I was outside and it was slightly breezy though so I don't know if that was the issue.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

2007 Camacho liberty, Real smooth


----------



## kmirsaeidi (Aug 22, 2011)

Monte No 2s were pretty good IMO.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Zino Chubby, the smoke is so rich and creamy you can practically chew it!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

And I have to add to the list this Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto. I have to say that I am very impressed with this brand now.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

AF Hemingway for me has been pretty creamy. Not sure if I have my classification of creamy is right, but the Hemingway was great. 

Also, Padilla 1932 is a nice creamy smoke. Coats the mouth. So good.


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

Taboada Beker with some age on them!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

In 1993 a Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero size with the red (probably discontinued now) cigar band. That was 18 years ago but I can never forget HOW smooth, creamy, sweet to the taste, cool to the tongue it was! I've had almost every cigar across the spectrum, some which really blew my socks off. But that particular experience stays with me as far as the pleasant and wonderful memories I have.


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

kapathy said:


> camacho 10th anny (big fat one i think its 6X60 not sure though)


I would second that choice.creamy goodness.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Chateau Real for me. Mmmmmm. Creamy goodness.


----------



## Ziggie305 (May 5, 2011)

Diamond Crown Robusto 
Zino Plat. Robusto
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Nub Connecticut
Monticristo White
Drew Estate Chateau Real
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
Ashton Majesty
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural


----------



## Jemulz12 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm still new to smoking but i gotta go with the Man o War Virtue.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Please do not discuss CCs in the NC forum...READ the RULES.

:tongue1:

Just F'ing with ya.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

F*** me i have a new creamiest and remembered about this post. I'm smoking a Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra

It's almost.. "delicate" tasting o.o


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

This thread is relevant to my interests!



NoShhhSherlock said:


> CARLOS TORANO RESERVA SELECTA tubo I believe it was. This was my third cigar ever when I first started smoking and they were on sale at my local B&M for $2.98 or something like that, normally were $9. I have not seen these since in the B&M but these were the smoothest sticks I have ever smoked and the creme in them was amazing. I can't even explain it, it was so good. It was like smoking coolwhip.


Was this the connecticut or maduro wrapper? I WANT!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome thread for a newb like me folks, I'm thinking of making a list for my next order based off the suggestions...best stick I ever had was in Canada, super creamy and I have been looking for that character ever since. Sad thing is I wasn't concerned too much about my smokes back than so I can't remember exactly what it was other than I can't get them here.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The Rocky Decade come to mind for cream....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Up-to-date list for those following this thread...

5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
AF Chateau Series
AF Hemingway
ARA torpedo
Ashton Classic Churchill
Ashton Majesty
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo LE 2007
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Liberty 2007
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cuban Stock Reserve
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto 
Dunhill Aged
Final Blend Toro
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudos 1968s with age 
Macanudos with lots of age. 
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo Montecristo No. 2
Montecristo White
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Padilla Signature 1932
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero 
Rocky Patel Decade
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) ( Aged 8 months)
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Vegas Robaina
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Very useful list - thanks for compiling!


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Up-to-date list for those following this thread...
> 
> 5 Vegas Gold
> 5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
> ...


Thanks for this! You know it would be awesome to get a thread that lists al of all the different flavor profiles with lists of cigars that go with them. I remember that you were working on some software that was going to do that.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

lord sevein said:


> Thanks for this! You know it would be awesome to get a thread that lists al of all the different flavor profiles with lists of cigars that go with them. I remember that you were working on some software that was going to do that.


Yes, I still am working on it...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/293477-cigar-comparison-database.html


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

The Cusano 18 yr Connecticut had a profile that fit these descriptions. Good smoke as I recall, I smoked on about 3 years ago.


----------



## rovensmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

One of my favorites is the Royal Butera. Great smooth and creamy cigar. I have not smoked one for some time as my taste leans the other way now , but smoked them a lot in the early days. If you can find them give it a try.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

PERDOMO RESERVE 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure, 6x54, offered a fine natural tobacco and cashew like flavor, blended together making for one smooth and creamy cigar, with huge clouds of smoke. Always provides a perfect smoking session.

Surprisingly, a close runner up is SOL CUBANO Cuban Cabinet Churchill, 7x48. It also offers a good tobacco flavor blended with some mild spice for a solid creamy flavor, making for another smooth smoking cigar.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> The Rocky Decade come to mind for cream....


Good call, I'm personally not a fan of the Decade but it is definitely creamy.


----------



## The Muffin Man (Jan 27, 2010)

Some cigars I've had that I felt had a creamy taste/texture...

Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta

Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur (pairs very well with a glass of milk)

Camacho Connecticut

Camacho Liberty 2010

Camacho Select


----------



## arto (Sep 8, 2011)

Montecristo Platinum and Montecristo no. 3 (cuban) would be on my top smoothest list


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

I picked one up on a whim at my B&M. Darn thing knocked my socks off. Couldn't believe how smooth it was, especially since it cost me all of $1.70.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

I've tried a quarter of the ones listed here and in another "smooth creamy" cigar thread and unfortunately I've yet to gain any of that sensation or enjoyment from any of them including the Anejo Shark, Montecristo White (#2 and the like), Tabak Especial, and many others.

Still trying though as I really want to get into cigars but I need to find one with a really creamy and smooth feel and texture for me to do that.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I would say the smoothest and creamiest cigar I have had would either be a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure or a Gispert Natural Churchill. Both staples in my humidor for when I want a lighter smoke.


----------



## gaberox (Feb 28, 2009)

I find Perdomo 10th Criollos to be super creamy. They remind me of heavily creamed coffee.


----------



## Photo Dan (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd have to say an AF Hemingway Between The Lines, great cream and chocolate notes followed by coffee and spice, perhaps the strongest cream I've had, too bad they're very expensive and rare, $15-$18 a stick, only during the holidays and most shops have a 2 stick limit.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll try the Perdomo next, though I don't want coffee in the mix.


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

The best tasting and smoothest cigar I have ever had was a La Aroma De Cuba Corona. I know the cigar had to have been aging in the humi for a good amount of time but it was outstanding. They have since changed the tobacco mix in the new style and they are not as good to me. They also quit producing the Interlude which was a small cigar that came in tins. Enjoyed those because they were also very good and allowed for a quick quality smoke.


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

I had an Oliva Series V the other week and man was it creamy and smooth. Maybe I dont have a wide enough variety of cigars to compare it to but it was one of if not the best tasting smoothest cigar I have had in a while.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

MrLexus said:


> I had an Oliva Series V the other week and man was it creamy and smooth. Maybe I dont have a wide enough variety of cigars to compare it to but it was one of if not the best tasting smoothest cigar I have had in a while.


Mmmm...the V....mmmm


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

sengjc said:


> Mmmm...the V....mmmm


So I'm not the only one who thinks it is an amazing smoke? :smoke:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Padron 1964 45 Maduro. Was incredible. Next to that would be a Padron 1926 40th, followed by a PG 1 1996 Connecticut.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

MrLexus said:


> So I'm not the only one who thinks it is an amazing smoke? :smoke:


Still the best NC line that is priced well, IMO.


----------



## ReturnFreeRisk (Sep 7, 2011)

rovensmoke said:


> One of my favorites is the Royal Butera. Great smooth and creamy cigar. I have not smoked one for some time as my taste leans the other way now , but smoked them a lot in the early days. If you can find them give it a try.


Agreed on this. I think I have a couple of these in my humi and they come thru with this flavor profile. One of the guys at my trusted b&m's says they are getting the nickname of "Creamsicles". I haven't done it yet but the post above with French vanilla coffee is giving me ideas now...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Updated list...

5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
ARA torpedo
Ashton Classic Churchill
Ashton Majesty
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo LE 2007
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Liberty 2007
Camacho Liberty 2010
Camacho Select
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cuban Stock Reserve
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto 
Dunhill Aged
Final Blend Toro
Gispert Natural Churchill
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
La Aroma De Cuba
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudos 1968s with age 
Macanudos with lots of age. 
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo Montecristo No. 2
Montecristo White
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Series V
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron 1964 Anniversary
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero 
Quorum Shade
Rocky Patel Decade
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004
Royal Butera
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) ( Aged 8 months)
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Vegas Robaina
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto


----------



## Eyeimage (Aug 2, 2010)

From Tesa Cigar - Vintage Especial 6.5x48. At $14.28 a bit expensive, but worth every penny!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
ARA torpedo
Ashton Classic Churchill
Ashton Majesty
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo LE 2007
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Liberty 2007
Camacho Liberty 2010
Camacho Select
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cuban Stock Reserve
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto
Dunhill Aged
Final Blend Toro
Gispert Natural Churchill
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
La Aroma De Cuba
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudos 1968s with age
Macanudos with lots of age.
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo Montecristo No. 2
Montecristo White
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Series V
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron 1964 Anniversary
*Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne*
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero
Quorum Shade
Rocky Patel Decade
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004
Royal Butera
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) ( Aged 8 months)
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
*Tesa Cigar - Vintage Especial 6.5x48*
Vegas Robaina
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto

I think the 10th Anni Champagne slipped through the cracks on the list above as it is the same name different wrapper. I personally didn't care for the criollo version but the maduro and connecticut (champagne) were phenomenal, especially with about 6 months age.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Avo 75th, Avo 22, and Avo LE 05.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> I think the 10th Anni Champagne slipped through the cracks on the list above as it is the same name different wrapper. I personally didn't care for the criollo version but the maduro and connecticut (champagne) were phenomenal, especially with about 6 months age.


Yeah I thought that the Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne and Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure were the same one.

Newbie mistake


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Yeah I thought that the Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne and Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure were the same one.
> 
> Newbie mistake


No you are right. I just didn't see it there. I think Perdomo Reserve is the companies official name but most just say Perdomo. But that is all personal preference so you were in no way in the wrong. I think I thought that one said Perdomo Champagne Noir. My bad! I apologize for that and hope I didn't sound rude.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

I may take a flaming from some of you for this, but the smoothest,
creamiest cigar I've ever had was a Stradivarius Churchill that had
13 months on it in my humi. They are freaking expensive, and not
worth what they sell for with the coffin, but lately I've seen 5-packs
without coffins selling for $60. Still pricey, but when you get that craving
for a smooth, creamy cigar that reminds you of room temperature soft
whipped butter, it's worth it at that time. Just got 2 5-packs and will have 
to wait and try them at 3, 6, 9 and 12 months to see when they are best.

There's my $0.02. :smoke:
Bill


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> No you are right. I just didn't see it there. I think Perdomo Reserve is the companies official name but most just say Perdomo. But that is all personal preference so you were in no way in the wrong. I think I thought that one said Perdomo Champagne Noir. My bad! I apologize for that and hope I didn't sound rude.


LOL, no worries, I've seen brands that add an extra word or two with the same name and they are 2 different cigars,


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Mmm...must look into this Stradi and Tesa.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

I just had the casa fuente house cigar and thought it was amazingly smooth and creamy. anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

For a given cigar, i take it that the longer you age, the smoother and the creamier a cigar gets?


----------



## itsDan (Aug 25, 2011)

Perdomo 10th anniversary champagne definately one of the creamiest I've ever smoked. I gotta mention the Gurka G2 as well for being pretty creamy.


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

Avo classic, in recent memory anyway.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Wlai said:


> For a given cigar, i take it that the longer you age, the smoother and the creamier a cigar gets?


For the most part there is a harshness to a lot of "fresh" cigars that I find usually goes away with age. This doesnt mean that a crappy cigars turns good and silky smooth, just that the harshness that can be found on a lot of cigars fades away. For me, this allows for the background flavors for shine through.

For me there is a difference between smooth and creamy. The way I see it, smooth equates to a lack of harshness. Creaminess on the other hand is more of a profile within a flavor. Kinda like how a coffee can have a smoothness to it but not taste "creamy", or Hot Chocolate can taste smooth but some really really good hot cholocate is both smooth and has a creaminess to it (this reminds of lobster bisque somehow... damn I'm hungry). Not quite sure how to better explain it.

I guess what I'm trying to say is: IMO creaminess is always smooth, but smooth does not alway carry a creamy profile.

Going back to your question, I experience a cigar with age to be smoother but not always creamier.

Maybe some others here can chime in a give there opinion on this.

My midnight rambling is now done. Carry on. :blabla:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say is: IMO creaminess is always smooth, but smooth does not alway carry a creamy profile.


I agree with you on this one Matt.


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

That makes perfect sense Matt. Thanks!



socalocmatt said:


> For the most part there is a harshness to a lot of "fresh" cigars that I find usually goes away with age. This doesnt mean that a crappy cigars turns good and silky smooth, just that the harshness that can be found on a lot of cigars fades away. For me, this allows for the background flavors for shine through.
> 
> For me there is a difference between smooth and creamy. The way I see it, smooth equates to a lack of harshness. Creaminess on the other hand is more of a profile within a flavor. Kinda like how a coffee can have a smoothness to it but not taste "creamy", or Hot Chocolate can taste smooth but some really really good hot cholocate is both smooth and has a creaminess to it (this reminds of lobster bisque somehow... damn I'm hungry). Not quite sure how to better explain it.
> 
> ...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> For the most part there is a harshness to a lot of "fresh" cigars that I find usually goes away with age. This doesnt mean that a crappy cigars turns good and silky smooth, just that the harshness that can be found on a lot of cigars fades away. For me, this allows for the background flavors for shine through.
> 
> For me there is a difference between smooth and creamy. The way I see it, smooth equates to a lack of harshness. Creaminess on the other hand is more of a profile within a flavor. Kinda like how a coffee can have a smoothness to it but not taste "creamy", or Hot Chocolate can taste smooth but some really really good hot cholocate is both smooth and has a creaminess to it (this reminds of lobster bisque somehow... damn I'm hungry). Not quite sure how to better explain it.
> 
> ...


The way I describe it is the flavor of whipped cream on top of hot chocolate. It might not be quite the exact flavor but it's the first thought a super creamy cigar reminds me of.


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

Creamiest cigar for me is a Trinidad Fundadores. Same flavor as an opus lancero but better. Much better. And smoother with thick copious amounts of creamy smoke.


----------



## i3arracuda (Mar 31, 2010)

The smoothest cigar I've ever had was a Camacho Corojo Churchill.

The creamiest cigar I've ever had was my first My Father #1. It was like smoking half and half. Subsequent #1's have been less creamy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro. Oh so sweet, creamy, and delicious.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

The one cigar I always come back to, the Hoyo Excalibur, both the Maduro and the Natural wrapper, are simply wonderful after a year of rest. I'm enjoying a Natural as I type this. To me, this is how a cigar should taste and smell.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Just thought I would update this with the stick I had this morning:

Davidoff Short T

The pinnacle of cream and smoothness, IMO.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

5 year old CC RyJ Cedros Delux No.1 and Perdomo Champagne Epicure..


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

PufPufPass said:


> 5 year old CC RyJ Cedros Delux No.1 and Perdomo Champagne Epicure..


Yeah the Cedros Deluxe No. 1 is real good with age and keeps getting better.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Yeah the Cedros Deluxe No. 1 is real good with age and keeps getting better.


yes, sir. It was the best CC I ever had to date..


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

+1 on the Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne. Figurado is my vitola choice.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Updated list...

5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
ARA torpedo
Ashton Classic Churchill
Ashton Majesty
Avo 22
Avo 75th
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo Classic
Avo LE 2005
Avo LE 2007
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Corojo Churchill
Camacho Liberty 2007
Camacho Liberty 2010
Camacho Select
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Casa Fuente House Cigar
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cuban Stock Reserve
Davidoff Short 'T'
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto 
Dunhill Aged
Excalibur Maduro
Excalibur Natural
Final Blend Toro
Gispert Natural Churchill
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha G2
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
La Aroma De Cuba
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudos 1968s with age 
Macanudos with lots of age. 
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo Montecristo No. 2
Montecristo White
My Father #1 (Earlier Releases)
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Series V
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron 1964 Anniversary
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro
Perdomo Champagne Epicure
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero 
Quorum Shade
Rocky Patel Decade
Romeo y Julieta Cedros Delux No.1 (CC - Aged 5 Years)
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004
Royal Butera
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) (Aged 8 months)
Stradivarius Churchill (Aged 13 months)
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Tesa Cigar - Vintage Especial
Trinidad Fundadores
Vegas Robaina
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Updated list...

5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
ARA torpedo
Ashton Classic Churchill
Ashton Majesty
Avo 22
Avo 75th
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo Classic
Avo LE 2005
Avo LE 2007
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Corojo Churchill
Camacho Liberty 2007
Camacho Liberty 2010
Camacho Select
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Casa Fuente House Cigar
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cohiba Robusto (CC)
Cuban Stock Reserve
Davidoff Short 'T'
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto 
Dunhill Aged
Excalibur Maduro
Excalibur Natural
Final Blend Toro
Gispert Natural Churchill
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha G2
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
H. Upmann Magnum 50 (CC)
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure No. 2 (CC)
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
La Aroma De Cuba
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudos 1968s with age 
Macanudos with lots of age. 
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo No. 2 (CC)
Montecristo White
My Father #1 (Earlier Releases)
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Series V
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron 1964 Anniversary
Partagas Serie 'D' No. 4 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'E' No. 2 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'P' No. 2 (CC)
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro
Perdomo Champagne Epicure
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero 
Quorum Shade
Rocky Patel Decade
Romeo y Julieta Cedros Delux No.1 (CC - Aged 5 Years)
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004
Royal Butera
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana - La Punta (CC)
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) (Aged 8 months)
Stradivarius Churchill (Aged 13 months)
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Tesa Cigar - Vintage Especial
Trinidad Fundadores (CC)
Vegas Robaina Unicos (CC)
Vegas Robaina Famosos (CC)
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

For me, it would have to be the Curivari Reserva Limitada: Reserva 4000. It was like pouring warm butter over my tongue with every drag I took. I was actually shocked, as it was a Nicaraguan puro. It didn't seem to have that zing that I usually associate with Nicaraguan tobacco.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

CAO gold corona


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Undercrown Robusto was very thick tasting smoke with cream to me.. smooth.. I hope bland stays the same..


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Some milder offerings that I thought were very creamy and smooth were the Rocky Patel Edge Lite Robusto/Toro, the 262 Ideology Toro, and the Oliva Connecticut Reserve (already on your list). I also liked the Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 connecticut and the AVO #2 (Very creamy and sweet).


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Updated list...

262 Ideology Toro
5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
ARA torpedo
Ashton Classic Churchill
Ashton Majesty
AVO #2
Avo 22
Avo 75th
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo Classic
Avo LE 2005
Avo LE 2007
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Corojo Churchill
Camacho Liberty 2007
Camacho Liberty 2010
Camacho Select
CAO Gold Corona
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Casa Fuente House Cigar
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cohiba Robusto (CC)
Cuban Stock Reserve
Curivari Reserva Limitada: Reserva 4000
Davidoff Short 'T'
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto 
Dunhill Aged
Excalibur Maduro
Excalibur Natural
Final Blend Toro
Gispert Natural Churchill
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha G2
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
H. Upmann Magnum 50 (CC)
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure No. 2 (CC)
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
La Aroma De Cuba
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudos 1968s with age 
Macanudos with lots of age. 
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo No. 2 (CC)
Montecristo White
My Father #1 (Earlier Releases)
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Series V
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron 1964 Anniversary
Partagas Serie 'D' No. 4 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'E' No. 2 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'P' No. 2 (CC)
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro
Perdomo Champagne Epicure
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero 
Quorum Shade
Rocky Patel Decade
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Robusto
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Rocky Patel Vintage 1999
Romeo y Julieta Cedros Delux No.1 (CC - Aged 5 Years)
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004
Royal Butera
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana - La Punta (CC)
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) (Aged 8 months)
Stradivarius Churchill (Aged 13 months)
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Tesa Cigar - Vintage Especial
Trinidad Fundadores (CC)
Undercrown Robusto
Vegas Robaina Unicos (CC)
Vegas Robaina Famosos (CC)
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto


----------



## fcocca (Jan 11, 2012)

Ashton Cabinet No.7 aged about five years; that box is nearly finished.

Two more boxes in the rotation are almost that old .


----------



## PhillyPhan (Aug 19, 2008)

Davidoff Special R and Perdomo Champagne are the two cigars that come to mind. Super smooth and super creamy.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Last year I had a stick that got me into cigar smoking and it was an aged Monte Petit Tubo. It may have been 3 years old at the time. Mellow, creamy and hint of cocoa. Got me hooked and now I have problems!


----------



## Tru (Nov 26, 2011)

Cao gold rott was great but a second with a month rest it was harsh and one with 4 months rest it was getting better but not as smooth as the first one I had


----------



## jpmg (Aug 8, 2011)

My favourite cigar (and the creamiest one I've ever tasted) is the H. Uppman Coronas Major. They're a little pricey though at $15-18 a stick.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

CAO MX2. Despite that deceptively dark wrapper, it has a mild-medium body with the full flavor of a maduro. An excellent combination.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

For me the best smooth and creamy stick I had was a CAO gold corona.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

The Short Story maduro I smoked the other day was very sweet. Reminded me of the 8-5-8 maduro, although a bit fuller flavored.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

TommyTree said:


> CAO MX2. Despite that deceptively dark wrapper, it has a mild-medium body with the full flavor of a maduro. An excellent combination.


Very balanced blend too and not overwhelming. I keep some tins of MX2 Daggers for nights out because of this. Great for casual smokes.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Updated list...

262 Ideology Toro
5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro
ARA torpedo
Ashton Cabinet No.7 (Aged 5 Years)
Ashton Classic Churchill
Ashton Majesty
AVO #2
Avo 22
Avo 75th
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo Classic
Avo LE 2005
Avo LE 2007
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Corojo Churchill
Camacho Liberty 2007
Camacho Liberty 2010
Camacho Select
CAO Gold Corona
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
CAO MX2
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Casa Fuente House Cigar
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cohiba Robusto (CC)
Cuban Stock Reserve
Curivari Reserva Limitada: Reserva 4000
Davidoff Short 'T'
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto 
Dunhill Aged
Excalibur Maduro
Excalibur Natural
Final Blend Toro
Gispert Natural Churchill
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha G2
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
H. Upmann Coronas Major (CC)
H. Upmann Magnum 50 (CC)
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure No. 2 (CC)
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
La Aroma De Cuba
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudos 1968s with age 
Macanudos with lots of age. 
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo Edmundo (CC)
Montecristo No. 2 (CC)
Montecristo Petit Tubo (CC)
Montecristo White
My Father #1 (Earlier Releases)
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Series V
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron 1964 Anniversary
Partagas Serie 'D' No. 4 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'E' No. 2 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'P' No. 2 (CC)
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro
Perdomo Champagne Epicure
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero 
Quorum Shade
Rocky Patel Decade
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Robusto
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Rocky Patel Vintage 1999
Romeo y Julieta Cedros Delux No.1 (CC - Aged 5 Years)
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004
Royal Butera
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana - La Punta (CC)
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) (Aged 8 months)
Stradivarius Churchill (Aged 13 months)
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Tesa Cigar - Vintage Especial
Trinidad Fundadores (CC)
Undercrown Robusto
Vegas Robaina Unicos (CC)
Vegas Robaina Famosos (CC)
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

A Peter Stokkebye NC panatella size in 1993. Absolutely haven't had anything like this since.


----------



## totti 10 (Mar 18, 2009)

Montecristo petit edmundo
smoked last year and I can still feel the creamy aftertaste linger in my mouth


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Chateau Fuente
S.S. ''


----------



## ashwarrior (Jan 11, 2012)

Macanudo


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Davidoffs Dunhills all made in Cuba in the 80's and Tobada custom Rolls best of luck finding any!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Ashton VSG torpedo, or, quite possibly Padron Anniversary 1964... I would have to think long and hard.


----------



## Spyderturbo007 (Dec 12, 2011)

I haven't had very many since I'm still relatively new, but mine was a Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne a friend gave me. Since then I was able to snag 20 more during one of the CI Jambalaya sales for a great price. They are currently hibernating in my humidor for a little while before I "dig in".


----------



## Booster (Jan 30, 2012)

Available:
Excalibur Natural #2 w/3 months rest
GH SLS Torpedo w/10 " "
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Torpedo w/3 " "

Not Available:
1975 Creme de Jamaica


----------



## BravoZulu (Jan 31, 2012)

Dunhill Piccolo Corona (Cuban) in the early 1980s. Dunhill of England closed their Cuban operation in that decade. Even after that time, people post requests online willing to buy aged Dunhills at pretty high prices. Extraordinarily mild and sweet smoke. The full Coronas even drew cooler than the Piccolo size.


----------



## J-Nubs (Jan 26, 2012)

Macanudo Gold Nugget with about a year or so aging on it.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

For me it would have to be a Perdomo Champagne robusto...but that was about 5-6 years ago. I've had several in the years since and none of them have been remotely like that one. Maybe that one had some age on it.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I do not know if this has been said yet, but the Davidoff Millennium was by far the most creamy cigar I have ever smoked. To the point it was almost to creamy... It is amazing.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Updated list...

262 Ideology Toro
5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro
ARA torpedo
Ashton Cabinet No.7 (Aged 5 Years)
Ashton Classic Churchill
Ashton Majesty
Ashton VSG torpedo
AVO #2
Avo 22
Avo 75th
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo Classic
Avo LE 2005
Avo LE 2007
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Corojo Churchill
Camacho Liberty 2007
Camacho Liberty 2010
Camacho Select
CAO Gold Corona
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
CAO MX2
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Casa Fuente House Cigar
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cohiba Robusto (CC)
Cuban Stock Reserve
Curivari Reserva Limitada: Reserva 4000
Davidoffs Dunhill (all made in Cuba in the 80's) 
Davidoff Millennium 
Davidoff Short 'T'
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto 
Dunhill Aged
Dunhill Piccolo Corona 
Excalibur Maduro
Excalibur Natural
Final Blend Toro
Gispert Natural Churchill
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha G2
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
H. Upmann Coronas Major (CC)
H. Upmann Magnum 50 (CC)
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure No. 2 (CC)
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
La Aroma De Cuba
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudo Gold Nugget 
Macanudos 1968s with age 
Macanudos with lots of age. 
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo Edmundo (CC)
Montecristo No. 2 (CC)
Montecristo petit edmundo
Montecristo Petit Tubo (CC)
Montecristo White
My Father #1 (Earlier Releases)
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Series V
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron 1964 Anniversary
Partagas Serie 'D' No. 4 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'E' No. 2 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'P' No. 2 (CC)
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro
Perdomo Champagne Epicure
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
Peter Stokkebye NC panatella 
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero 
Quorum Shade
Rocky Patel Decade
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Robusto
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Rocky Patel Vintage 1999
Romeo y Julieta Cedros Delux No.1 (CC - Aged 5 Years)
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004
Royal Butera
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana - La Punta (CC)
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) (Aged 8 months)
Stradivarius Churchill (Aged 13 months)
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tobada custom Rolls
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Tesa Cigar - Vintage Especial
Trinidad Fundadores (CC)
Undercrown Robusto
Vegas Robaina Unicos (CC)
Vegas Robaina Famosos (CC)
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto[/QUOTE]


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

By far a 2009 Davidoff Double R


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

La Gloria Cubana Serie N, JSB with 8 months of rest. It was just one of those nights where the stars aligned. A perfect end to a perfect day.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Gonna tag this one for reference. Thanks!


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Rocky Patel Connecticut. It was amazing.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

This aged Davidoff Anniversario No. 1 is yet another benchmark for the smooth and creamy, IMO.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Craig, Thanks for compiling this list. That's a good bit of work, but it will sure come in handy.

RG to you.



WyldKnyght said:


> Updated list...
> 
> 262 Ideology Toro
> 5 Vegas Gold
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

Ashton VSG. It was gifted to me with years of age on it. Dont think Ill come across another, too pricey!


----------



## smartkid (Jun 5, 2012)

Johnny Rock said:


> If you want a creamy smooth cigar with a nutty, coffee & cream flavor and a little kick, try a Monte White. Best with 6mo - 1 year rest. Toros are prime. :ss


I agree,they are pretty sweet and very creamy but might be a little expensive for most as a daily go-to cigar.


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

great thread...although on the list, la aroma de cuba mi amor belicoso...was like sucking on a chocolate milkshake with chewy smoke. mmmmmm +1 on camacho corojo as well although i prefer the robusto


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Surprisingly, the creamiest, smoothest cigar I've had was recently a LFD double ligero chisel. From 2003. So smooth I had no idea it was still so strong until after the first hour when I walked next door.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

t4zalews said:


> great thread...although on the list, la aroma de cuba mi amor belicoso...was like sucking on a chocolate milkshake with chewy smoke. mmmmmm +1 on camacho corojo as well although i prefer the robusto


I'll second the LADC Mi Amor, certainly one of the two creamy-smoothest. The other would be that old stand-by the Padron 64 Anniversary Maduro. Come to think of it, the LP #9 would have to be right up there too...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Updated list...

262 Ideology Toro
5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro
ARA torpedo
Ashton Cabinet No.7 (Aged 5 Years)
Ashton Classic
Ashton Majesty
Ashton VSG
AVO #2
Avo 22
Avo 75th
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo Classic
Avo LE 2005
Avo LE 2007
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Corojo
Camacho Liberty 2007
Camacho Liberty 2010
Camacho Select
CAO Gold Corona
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
CAO MX2
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Casa Fuente House Cigar
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cohiba Robusto (CC)
Cuban Stock Reserve
Curivari Reserva Limitada: Reserva 4000
Davidoff Anniversario No. 1 (Aged)
Davidoff Double 'R'
Davidoffs Dunhill (all made in Cuba in the 80's) 
Davidoff Millennium 
Davidoff Short 'T'
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto 
Dunhill Aged
Dunhill Piccolo Corona 
Excalibur Maduro
Excalibur Natural
Final Blend Toro
Gispert Natural Churchill
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha G2
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
H. Upmann Coronas Major (CC)
H. Upmann Magnum 50 (CC)
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure No. 2 (CC)
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
La Aroma De Cuba
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel
La Gloria Cubana Serie N JSB
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudo Gold Nugget 
Macanudos 1968s with age 
Macanudos with lots of age. 
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo Edmundo (CC)
Montecristo No. 2 (CC)
Montecristo petit edmundo
Montecristo Petit Tubo (CC)
Montecristo White
My Father #1 (Earlier Releases)
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Series V
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron 1964 Anniversary
Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro
Partagas Serie 'D' No. 4 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'E' No. 2 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'P' No. 2 (CC)
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro
Perdomo Champagne Epicure
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
Peter Stokkebye NC panatella 
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero 
Quorum Shade
Rocky Patel Connecticut
Rocky Patel Decade
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Robusto
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Rocky Patel Vintage 1999
Romeo y Julieta Cedros Delux No.1 (CC - Aged 5 Years)
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004
Royal Butera
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana - La Punta (CC)
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) (Aged 8 months)
Stradivarius Churchill (Aged 13 months)
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tobada custom Rolls
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Tesa Cigar - Vintage Especial
Trinidad Fundadores (CC)
Undercrown Robusto
Vegas Robaina Unicos (CC)
Vegas Robaina Famosos (CC)
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

PG 15th Anniversary. It's also quite possibly the most under rated premium smoke IMO.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Great thread. Subscribing for reference.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Excalibur #3


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

*Ashton VSG*
Smoked my first last night and was blown away.
Probably the creamiest, smoothest flavor bomb that I've ever smoked; and this was ROTT! :whoo:

I think everybody should buy a box of these.
If, for some reason you don't like them, you can give them to me!! :hug: :smoke:


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Butera Dorado 652


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

the current one I have had that is the creamiest is Tatuaje Fausto


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Updated list...

262 Ideology Toro
5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro
ARA torpedo
Ashton Cabinet No.7 (Aged 5 Years)
Ashton Classic
Ashton Majesty
Ashton VSG
AVO #2
Avo 22
Avo 75th
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo Classic
Avo LE 2005
Avo LE 2007
Butera Dorado 652
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Corojo
Camacho Liberty 2007
Camacho Liberty 2010
Camacho Select
CAO Gold Corona
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
CAO MX2
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Casa Fuente House Cigar
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cohiba Robusto (CC)
Cuban Stock Reserve
Curivari Reserva Limitada: Reserva 4000
Davidoff Anniversario No. 1 (Aged)
Davidoff Double 'R'
Davidoffs Dunhill (all made in Cuba in the 80's) 
Davidoff Millennium 
Davidoff Short 'T'
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto 
Dunhill Aged
Dunhill Piccolo Corona 
Excalibur #3
Excalibur Maduro
Excalibur Natural
Final Blend Toro
Gispert Natural Churchill
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha G2
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
H. Upmann Coronas Major (CC)
H. Upmann Magnum 50 (CC)
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure No. 2 (CC)
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
La Aroma De Cuba
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel
La Gloria Cubana Serie N JSB
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudo Gold Nugget 
Macanudos 1968s with age 
Macanudos with lots of age. 
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo Edmundo (CC)
Montecristo No. 2 (CC)
Montecristo petit edmundo
Montecristo Petit Tubo (CC)
Montecristo White
My Father #1 (Earlier Releases)
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Series V
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron 1964 Anniversary
Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro
Partagas Serie 'D' No. 4 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'E' No. 2 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'P' No. 2 (CC)
Paul Garmirian 15th Anniversary
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro
Perdomo Champagne Epicure
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
Peter Stokkebye NC panatella 
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero 
Quorum Shade
Rocky Patel Connecticut
Rocky Patel Decade
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Robusto
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Rocky Patel Vintage 1999
Romeo y Julieta Cedros Delux No.1 (CC - Aged 5 Years)
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004
Royal Butera
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana - La Punta (CC)
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) (Aged 8 months)
Stradivarius Churchill (Aged 13 months)
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tobada custom Rolls
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Tatuaje Fausto
Tesa Cigar - Vintage Especial
Trinidad Fundadores (CC)
Undercrown Robusto
Vegas Robaina Unicos (CC)
Vegas Robaina Famosos (CC)
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I just finished a "Genesis The Project". Like a Jamie Garcia Reserva Especial without the pepper. Very creamy, earth, mushroom, delicious.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Updated list...

262 Ideology Toro
5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro
ARA torpedo
Ashton Cabinet No.7 (Aged 5 Years)
Ashton Classic
Ashton Majesty
Ashton VSG
AVO #2
Avo 22
Avo 75th
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo Classic
Avo LE 2005
Avo LE 2007
Butera Dorado 652
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Corojo
Camacho Liberty 2007
Camacho Liberty 2010
Camacho Select
CAO Gold Corona
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
CAO MX2
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Casa Fuente House Cigar
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cohiba Robusto (CC)
Cuban Stock Reserve
Curivari Reserva Limitada: Reserva 4000
Davidoff Anniversario No. 1 (Aged)
Davidoff Double 'R'
Davidoffs Dunhill (all made in Cuba in the 80's) 
Davidoff Millennium 
Davidoff Short 'T'
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto 
Dunhill Aged
Dunhill Piccolo Corona 
Excalibur #3
Excalibur Maduro
Excalibur Natural
Final Blend Toro
Genesis The Project
Gispert Natural Churchill
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha G2
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
H. Upmann Coronas Major (CC)
H. Upmann Magnum 50 (CC)
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure No. 2 (CC)
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
La Aroma De Cuba
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel
La Gloria Cubana Serie N JSB
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudo Gold Nugget 
Macanudos 1968s with age 
Macanudos with lots of age. 
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo Edmundo (CC)
Montecristo No. 2 (CC)
Montecristo petit edmundo
Montecristo Petit Tubo (CC)
Montecristo White
My Father #1 (Earlier Releases)
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Series V
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron 1964 Anniversary
Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro
Partagas Serie 'D' No. 4 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'E' No. 2 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'P' No. 2 (CC)
Paul Garmirian 15th Anniversary
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro
Perdomo Champagne Epicure
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
Peter Stokkebye NC panatella 
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero 
Quorum Shade
Rocky Patel Connecticut
Rocky Patel Decade
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Robusto
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Rocky Patel Vintage 1999
Romeo y Julieta Cedros Delux No.1 (CC - Aged 5 Years)
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004
Royal Butera
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana - La Punta (CC)
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) (Aged 8 months)
Stradivarius Churchill (Aged 13 months)
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tobada custom Rolls
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Tatuaje Fausto
Tesa Cigar - Vintage Especial
Trinidad Fundadores (CC)
Undercrown Robusto
Vegas Robaina Unicos (CC)
Vegas Robaina Famosos (CC)
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Added a couple

262 Ideology Toro
5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro
ARA torpedo
Ashton Cabinet No.7 (Aged 5 Years)
Ashton Classic
Ashton Majesty
Ashton VSG
AVO #2
Avo 22
Avo 75th
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo Classic
Avo LE 2005
Avo LE 2007
Butera Dorado 652
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Corojo
Camacho Liberty 2007
Camacho Liberty 2010
Camacho Select
CAO Gold Corona
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
CAO MX2
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Casa Fuente House Cigar
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cohiba Robusto (CC)
Cohiba Siglo V (CC)
Cohiba Siglo VI (CC)
Cuban Stock Reserve
Curivari Reserva Limitada: Reserva 4000
Davidoff Anniversario No. 1 (Aged)
Davidoff Double 'R'
Davidoffs Dunhill (all made in Cuba in the 80's) 
Davidoff Millennium 
Davidoff Short 'T'
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto 
Dunhill Aged
Dunhill Piccolo Corona 
Excalibur #3
Excalibur Maduro
Excalibur Natural
Final Blend Toro
Genesis The Project
Gispert Natural Churchill
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha G2
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
H. Upmann Coronas Major (CC)
H. Upmann Magnum 50 (CC)
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure No. 2 (CC)
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
La Aroma De Cuba
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel
La Gloria Cubana Serie N JSB
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudo Gold Nugget 
Macanudos 1968s with age 
Macanudos with lots of age. 
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo Edmundo (CC)
Montecristo No. 2 (CC)
Montecristo petit edmundo
Montecristo Petit Tubo (CC)
Montecristo White
My Father #1 (Earlier Releases)
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Series V
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron 1964 Anniversary
Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro
Partagas Serie 'D' No. 4 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'E' No. 2 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'P' No. 2 (CC)
Paul Garmirian 15th Anniversary
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro
Perdomo Champagne Epicure
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
Peter Stokkebye NC panatella 
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero 
Quorum Shade
Rocky Patel Connecticut
Rocky Patel Decade
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Robusto
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Rocky Patel Vintage 1999
Romeo y Julieta Cedros Delux No.1 (CC - Aged 5 Years)
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004
Royal Butera
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana - La Punta (CC)
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) (Aged 8 months)
Stradivarius Churchill (Aged 13 months)
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tobada custom Rolls
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Tatuaje Fausto
Tesa Cigar - Vintage Especial
Trinidad Fundadores (CC)
Undercrown Robusto
Vegas Robaina Unicos (CC)
Vegas Robaina Famosos (CC)
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

For the price point..the El Rey del Mundo oscuro robusto is pretty creamy, is becoming one of my personal favorites


----------



## Jaspers14 (Jun 29, 2012)

For me, it has to be The Griffins 500. It's a smoke I highly recommend.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

Davidoff Classic #2 is pretty creamy IMO. 
Montecristo Yellow #2 is pretty smooth IMO.


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

CAO Black is up there with the creaminess imho. rich , smooth & buttery. I find the La Riqueza to be creamy as well with a nice pleasant cedar tone.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

iconic recluse or oliva v melanio so far. it might change after today. i will let you know!


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

2006 davidoff diademas finas


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

Tabak Especial Dulce. An infused cigar and sweetened tip if you don't mind that (but you can put tape over the end to prevent the sugar coat). So far from all cigars I have smoked I can say I truly enjoy the taste of a regular and rich cigar, at the same time this one is so smooth and delicious it's like desert.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

I think I posted this in another cream/smooth cigar thread, but Rocky Patel Vintage 99. My exposure to variety is limited, but so far that's my definition of butter and cream. I can only imagine it gets better with some age (smoked it ROTT).


----------



## n9las (Jul 3, 2012)

Romeo y Julieta vintage, Aged one year.


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

Tatuaje Cojono 03
PDS4
Montecristo Petit Edmundo


----------



## Gurneymonkey (Aug 1, 2012)

El Titan de Bronze Redemption Maduro Robusto.
This cigar is amazing. These are hands down the best things I've smoked so far in my life as a cigar noob.
There is some cream flavor here along with sweet leather & some other flavors my palate isn't developed enough to identify yet, but what really makes this stand out is how smooth it is.
It's so smooth it's like smoking a stick of butter.
It's so smooth George Clooney takes smooth lessons from it.
If it were a fictional character it would be James Bond(the Sean Connery Bond).
Forget a cedar box it's so smooth it should be packaged wearing a little tuxedo :smoke2:


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

Davidoff Millennium and Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro so far


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I now have the quest to try every single one of these in my pursuit of finding a creamy cigar.

I've had a very miniscule handful of the ones listed and to my 3 months of experience with cigars I can say that they do not taste so much creamy and smooth as much as almondy.


----------



## drben (Jul 6, 2012)

Draepheus said:


> I now have the quest to try every single one of these in my pursuit of finding a creamy cigar.
> 
> I've had a very miniscule handful of the ones listed and to my 3 months of experience with cigars I can say that they do not taste so much creamy and smooth as much as almondy.


Montecristo Edmundo have been excellent of late.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Updated*

262 Ideology Toro
5 Vegas Gold
5 Vegas Miami (Aged 15+ months)
Arturo Fuente Chateau Series
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Maduro
ARA torpedo
Ashton Cabinet No.7 (Aged 5 Years)
Ashton Classic
Ashton Majesty
Ashton VSG
AVO #2
Avo 22
Avo 75th
Avo 80th Anniversary
Avo Classic
Avo LE 2005
Avo LE 2007
Butera Dorado 652
Camacho 10th Anniversary
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Corojo
Camacho Liberty 2007
Camacho Liberty 2010
Camacho Select
CAO Black
CAO Gold Corona
CAO Gold Vintage Cremant
CAO MX2
Carlos Torano Reserva Selecta
Carlos Torano Signature Selection Robusto
Carlos Torano Single Region Jalapa Robusto
Casa Fuente House Cigar
Chateau Real by Drew Estate
Cohiba Robusto (CC)
Cohiba Siglo V (CC)
Cohiba Siglo VI (CC)
Cuban Stock Reserve
Curivari Reserva Limitada: Reserva 4000
Davidoff Anniversario No. 1 (Aged)
Davidoff Classic #2
Davidoff Diademas Finas 2006
Davidoff Double 'R'
Davidoffs Dunhill (all made in Cuba in the 80's) 
Davidoff Millennium 
Davidoff Short 'T'
Davidoff Special 'R'
Davidoff Thousand Series
Diamond Crown Robusto 
Dunhill Aged
Dunhill Piccolo Corona 
El Rey del Mundo oscuro robusto
El Titan de Bronze Redemption Maduro Robusto
Excalibur #3
Excalibur Maduro
Excalibur Natural
Final Blend Toro
Genesis The Project
Gispert Natural Churchill
Gran Habano SLS Torpedo
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Beauty
Gurkha G2
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Natural
H. Upmann Coronas Major (CC)
H. Upmann Magnum 50 (CC)
Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur
Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure No. 2 (CC)
Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta
La Aroma De Cuba
La Aroma De Cuba Mi Amor
La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel
La Gloria Cubana Serie N JSB
La Riqueza
Macanudo Cafe (Aged 8 years)
Macanudo Cafe Prince Phillip
Macanudo Gold Nugget 
Macanudos 1968s with age 
Macanudos with lots of age. 
Man O' War Virtue
Montecristo Edmundo (CC)
Montecristo No. 2 (CC)
Montecristo Petit Edmundo (CC)
Montecristo Petit Tubo (CC)
Montecristo White
Montecristo Yellow #2
My Father #1 (Earlier Releases)
Nub Connecticut
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliva Series V
Oliva Series V Melanio
Padilla Signature 1932
Padron 1964 Anniversary
Padron 1964 Anniversary Maduro
Partagas Serie 'D' No. 4 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'E' No. 2 (CC)
Partagas Serie 'P' No. 2 (CC)
Paul Garmirian 15th Anniversary
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Criollo
Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro
Perdomo Champagne Epicure
Perdomo Habano Connecticut
Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure
Peter Stokkebye NC panatella 
Peter Stokkebye Santa Maria lancero 
Quorum Shade
Rocky Patel Connecticut
Rocky Patel Decade
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Robusto
Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992
Rocky Patel Vintage 1999
Romeo y Julieta Cedros Delux No.1 (CC - Aged 5 Years)
Romeo y Julieta Hermoso No 2. LE 2004 (CC)
Romeo y Julieta Vintage (Aged one year)
Royal Butera
Saint Luis Rey 2001 Corona
San Cristobal de la Habana - La Punta (CC)
San Cristobal Robusto
San Cristobal Toro (NC) (Aged 8 months)
Stradivarius Churchill (Aged 13 months)
Tabak Especial Dulce
Tabak Especial *****
Taboada Beker (Aged)
Tobada custom Rolls
Tatuaje Cabaiguan Corona Extra
Tatuaje Cojono '03
Tatuaje Fausto
Tesa Cigar - Vintage Especial
The Griffins 500
Trinidad Fundadores (CC)
Undercrown Robusto
Vegas Robaina Unicos (CC)
Vegas Robaina Famosos (CC)
Zino Platinum Chubby
Zino Platinum Robusto


----------

